# Why I like This Forum



## nmayeux (Aug 23, 2006)

All,
Things have been really busy lately in my life, and cooking is one of the few escapes that I have to really get away, but still be with my family.  I post on several boards, but lately, I have really come to appreciate your company more than the others.  I guess I started wondering why...

Well, I love to cook, but cooking is fun for me and can't be taken too seriously.  You guys are great, and don't force your oppinions, or make others feel bad because they do things differently.  While I cook for fun, I am also trying the competition side (See Pigs and Peaches thread in competition forum!).  Competitions give me something to look forward to, but I realize that I will never be able to cook on the same level as most of the competitors either physically or financially.  Some sites are geared for grilling, competition, backyard cooks, but do not do well with mixing the different types.  Even worse, several sites are very loyal to certain cookers, techniques, and foods, and if you do not belong to the club, then you are not worth taking seriously!  

Because this is an escape from getting treated rudely in real life, I really don't like being talked down to because I do things differently, cook on a South Georgia cooker, like cooking in my backyard, or drink large amounts of bourbon...  The funny thing is that I don't think I have seen a nasty post ever on this board.  You guys are truly nice, and love cooking for the fun that can be had, and I really appreciate that!

Again, thanks for being so nice, and please excuse this late night rant! ;)


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 23, 2006)

copy that  :D


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for taking the words out of my mouth so theres more room for pulled pork :lol:  No, you really pegged it. Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m having fun, and learning so muchâ€¦Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m turning into a smoke nazi!  Ach de leiber!! :roll:


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 23, 2006)

Well said! 8) 

I also post on multiple forums. The thing that keeps me coming back to SMF is some great folks that I don't get to see anywhere else but here. And even though I've been cooking for some time, I still learn a lot from ya'll. :D


----------



## joed617 (Aug 23, 2006)

Noah, as well as the other above post have nailed it.  This place is fantastic. The folks here are willing to share not only thier experience but also a few great recipes. They also take the time to walk you through the rough spots. I aslo love to cook and have been cooking since I was a little boy around the age of 8 with my nana and mother. I find it relaxing and at the same time being creative. I enjoy cooking for people as well as experimenting with spices, rubs and sauces or whatever the case may be. We come from all walks of life here but the thing we have in common is that we enjoy what we do here. I have tried other forums and have looked at what they had to offer and found that I was not interested.  There are many ways to cook the same product, You may like it one way and others may not. Some may like it smokier than others or use differnt woods with certain foods. I guess what I'm trying to say is that there many ways to skin a pig. What matters most is that your happy with your results in the end. I could go on but I'll sit on my hands for awhile and yield the floor to the next person.

Thanks for being here Folks, You are the Best!

Joe


----------



## riz9 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have to say, this is a great thread and I feel very much the same.  Being very novice to smoking meat and only starting to do it earlier this summer, when I look back on the bbq's I've had, I relize how much that I've taken from this site, and I've even gotten to the point of being able to throw in my two cents and try to explain something in a different way to help someone else understand things.  And even more, I come onto the forum even when I really don't have anything to say or have a question.  I just like coming on, maybe get a good idea, maybe able to help someone else out, maybe just look at some good 'que.

Just like to say thanks everyone


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 23, 2006)

Noah, now you know why I don't post as much on other sites.  I like helping people who like to cook outside in their backyard.  I really don't have a desire to go on the competitiion trail.  nothing against it, and will cheer on anybody I know who does it, but my interest really lies on what goes on at home.

The only thing I tell people to not do, is use matchlight.  The rest are suggestions and what works for me.  I realize there are more than one way to get that cat skinned.

All in all, I too would like to give a toast of a GOOD cold one to this site, and those who make it what it is.


----------



## tommy c (Aug 23, 2006)

Well said Noah


----------



## monty (Aug 23, 2006)

My feelings exactly, everyone! While not a super smoker I do love to cook and am an avid experimenter. Wish I had more time to play! And besides, where else can you get a "group hug" like this one? Thanks, Noah for starting this thread! Here's hoping that everyone will hop on and make a small contribution to this super thread! We seem to have set a standard here and I am proud to be part of an example to the rest of the cyber world!
Cheers, Everyone!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 23, 2006)

You hit the nail on the head Noah.  

Even when I am in my Super Busy mode like I have been this week and don't get to spend a lot of time posting,  I still check out the threads early morning and late in the evening.  It seems like I always learn something :D 

I feel like part of a family here and that's a feeling I never had at any other forum.


----------



## smoke on the water (Aug 23, 2006)

I do not make many posts. But I do read them every day. Have not seen one post that was putting a person or a technique down. Everybody is always willing to give a suggestion or an idea to help someone out. All of you should be congratulated because you are the ones who make this forum what it is. I have been smoking for 15 years and I've learned more in the last month or so because I have been reading your posts.


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice post Noah.

I'm glad you found this place <wink>


----------



## doug123 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well said Noah.

I didn't know the first thing about smokers 3 months or so ago and just this past weekend my neighbor was asking me all kinds of questions like I am some kind of expert  :D 

I always check this out first thing in the morning and last thing before I hit the sack.

I've never met a bunch of nicer people. A lot of times at work I am dealing with people who are less than nice and it is always refreshing to be able to pop in here for awhile  :) 

People really go out of their way to help each other on here. I don't think I've ever asked a question that I didn't get at least 3 different replies to. And I have asked a lot of questions  :lol: 

I think one of the biggest things I've learned from this site is that I like to cook  :!:   :P

Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## smokemack (Aug 24, 2006)

Ditto, Noah, ditto... Thank you ALL.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Noah...Thank you Sir...
You have created a very enlightening and thought provoking thread here..What can I add? Unfortunatly little..thoughts and emotions have been so eloquently stated and expressed by many..They are the very reason that this is such a great forum...and the high standards of fellowship..that keep us all here..enjoying each others company...
My hat is off to all ....

Richard


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 26, 2006)

Cheers to you all!  And I can't wait to get together with you guys for a smoke and a real drink! ;)


----------



## Dutch (Aug 26, 2006)

Noah, the very reasons that you mentioned are the reasons tulsajeff created this Family Friendly forum.
Although Jeff doesn't alway post the way he used too, he is very aware of what takes place on this Board.

I believe that because we all share a common bond and respect each others view points, we have very few problems on this forum. That makes my job as Moderator/Administrator very easy. And because of that I want to thank all of you for your efforts and contributions to the BEST Smoking Forum on the 'Net.


----------

